# Foreigners who have to leave the EU within 90 days



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Ita Simpsone said:


> 90 days rule is not for the whole Union it is for one country!


Are you sure about this? I thought the Schengen Visa was valid for the entire Schengen Area (which of course excludes Poland or Switzerland)!

A little OT: is it true that there's (still) border control on the Norwegian-Swedish and Norwegian-Finnish border, but not for people, just for things, if you have something to declare? Norway is namely in the Schengen Area, but not in the EU (so not in customs union with the EU).


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Verso said:


> Are you sure about this? I thought the Schengen Visa was valid for the entire Schengen Area (which of course excludes Poland or Switzerland)!


Yes, I am. But I am speaking only about citizens of countries, who didn't need any visa for EU for shirt visits- USA for example.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Verso said:


> :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:
> 
> You absolutely CANNOT go to Switzerland without control at the border (except if coming from Liechtenstein, but there's control at the border between Liechtenstein and Austria). I go to Switzerland often and there's always control at the border. I have no idea how you got to Geneva without border control, did you just go from France to the Geneva-Cointrin Airport? In this case, I think there's no border check between France and Switzerland. But there is also a possibility to come to Switzerland from France without border control at a border-crossing near Geneva, in the direction from a village Yvoire, by the Lake Geneva, in France. Why there's no check, I have no idea. I'm actually very surprised that you people don't know there's border control at the Swiss border, I mean, the country is in the heart of Europe, how don't you know such things?


NO control but a stop for pay the vignette, and I go in the center of Geneva.
But you are surely right.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Sorry double post


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ I'm sure there was control at the border, but you obviously weren't suspicious or sth. Of course if a cop sees a car with Swiss or French car plates for example and un unsuspicious family in it, (s)he won't bother you, but if some Pakistani car plate comes on the border-crossing, they will chech it. As I said, there are cases where they don't control the border for whatever reason, but otherwise there is control.


----------



## Maxx☢Power (Nov 16, 2005)

Verso said:


> A little OT: is it true that there's (still) border control on the Norwegian-Swedish and Norwegian-Finnish border, but not for people, just for things, if you have something to declare? Norway is namely in the Schengen Area, but not in the EU (so not in customs union with the EU).


There's a customs check, yes. They take away from you any alcohol or cigarettes that is over the ridiculously low limit with a smile  We wouldn't want to jeopardise our (non-existing) tobacco growing and vodka distilling industry.

A lot of the time there's just no-one there, though.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ Hehe, interesting, thanks.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Verso said:


> Are you sure about this? I thought the Schengen Visa was valid for the entire Schengen Area (which of course excludes Poland or Switzerland)!





Ita Simpsone said:


> *Yes, I am. But I am speaking only about citizens of countries, who didn't need any visa for EU for shirt visits- USA for example.*


No, you are wrong here. The rule is based on the Schengen countries (13 I think in total). Not just a single country, but not the whole EU.

It couldn't be for just a single country as there are no border controls to regulate this. When you enter a Schengen Nation, you have entered into a single customs region. 

This is for a standard visitors entry, which I believe is for 90 days. However, for permanent residents, each country has their own rules. Permanent residence however is not so much customs entry but immigration. Of cause, anyone of the first 15 EU nations can live in any of the other 15 EU nations without hindrance, but for non EU permanent residence, it depends on the laws of each country.

Getting into the country is a different thing, that comes under a standard rule for all of the Schengen Pact countries.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ Although, I remember when my country (Slovenia) wasn't in the EU yet, we needed passports for almost all Schengen countries, but for Italy and Austria (and later I think France as well), which were all in the Schengen Area, we only needed IDs. So even if there was no control at the Austrian-German border for example, I still needed my passport in Germany. I don't know if this has anything to do with what we're talking about, but it shows some differences between Schengen countries, so it might be somehow connected.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Verso said:


> ^ Although, I remember when my country (Slovenia) wasn't in the EU yet, we needed passports for almost all Schengen countries, but for Italy and Austria (and later I think France as well), which were all in the Schengen Area, we only needed IDs. So even if there was no control at the Austrian-German border for example, I still needed my passport in Germany. I don't know if this has anything to do with what we're talking about, but it shows some differences between Schengen countries, so it might be somehow connected.


How long ago was this, as things have changed.

All the information is easily available from the wonderful and informative EU website. Here is a direct link to the travel page, but it's actually 1 click away from the EU home page in your language: http://europa.eu/abc/travel/doc/index_en.htm

Basically (Quoting from the above site) For NON-EU citizens travelling to the EU: "If your visa is from a *country fully applying the Schengen rules*, it automatically allows you to *travel to the other Schengen countries as well*. Moreover, if you have a valid residence permit from one of those Schengen countries, it is equivalent to a visa." 

In other words, if you get a Visa to say France, you can visit any Schengen nation at the same time. The Visa is not just France, but all the others as well.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

minato ku said:


> NO control but a stop for pay the vignette, and I go in the center of Geneva.
> But you are surely right.


You have to know that the traffic over the swiss border is too big to control all cars/persons. But persons are choose randomly to be controlled. Swiss has signed the Schengen treaty but it's not active jet. There are some infrastructual things to do first (like the airport needs to have divided into a Schengen and a non-Schengen area.


----------

